# I can has a beard.......



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

well, i have a beard. and its the longest i have ever let it get..... its sweet, my wife hates it. 
so here are a few pics of my car, mikes car, and nicks car.....


















































































_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 11:43 PM 2-9-2009_


_Modified by yellowslc at 6:59 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

EPIC THREAD! Mr. Taxi


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

Is that shop in Philly?


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lookin good







, Mike looks good with a barrel in his mouth


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (SchnellGTi)*

WAIT... you didnt shoot mcnoob?
I wanted some McnooBBQ


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_WAIT... you didnt shoot mcnoob?
I wanted some McnooBBQ


















You see those tan lines he got? wait He has a TAIL!!! 
BAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

"crazycorradovr6", reminds me of an actor, but i can't remember the name...he's blonde btw!!!


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

what's up, Yusuf Islam?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (deth_core)*

Nice thread.


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

Ahhhhhhhh! Made for TV, stereotypical terrorists run away, run away!


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Pixie_rado)*

I needed a good laugh this morning, that pic of McNair is killer. Nice beard buddy


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (vaporado)*

The second engine bay pic is Mikes right? Where/how does he run his turbo piping?
Beards are great in the winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Jay you look like a terrorist in the worst way, in fact I was in Manhattan all day yesterday and one of the cab drivers may be your twin...


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (prodigy_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigy_g60* »_
Beards are great in the winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fa sho. Jay's wins though,








gf hates it too. i might cave soon, i miss brain.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_
gf hates it too. i might cave soon, i miss brain.

Girls don't like it because of the velcro effect.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (andlf)*









10 points for whoever knows who that is.


----------



## g-wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Girls don't like it because of the velcro effect.

Word! You're trying to make me laugh coffee thru my nose, aren't you?!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (NVmyVW)*

the gun in my mouf pic got taken away???????????????
YELLOWSLC, dude, it is a ****ING PELLET GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHILL WITH THE DELETIONS!!!
as for the IC plumbing, look to the left of the motor...... you can see the DV, and the IC piping.....








good times last night again, just as the night before. Jay, post a pic of your hood!!!!!!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Girls don't like it because of the velcro effect.

thats funny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the gun in my mouf pic got taken away???????????????
YELLOWSLC, dude, it is a ****ING PELLET GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHILL WITH THE DELETIONS!!!
good times last night again, just as the night before. Jay, post a pic of your hood!!!!!!


Pic removal for no good reason..GHEY! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif FTL MOD FAIL


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
as for the IC plumbing, look to the left of the motor...... you can see the DV, and the IC piping.....


Did not notice that. Very nice I like the steath piping.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (prodigy_g60)*

look in my build thread for the actual IC itself. it is 100% invisible.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

I no can haz beard, only can haz Gotee..















to hot for beards in FL


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Girls don't like it because of the velcro effect.








i thought it was the "feels like 10,000 needles against my skin" effect...


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_








10 points for whoever knows who that is.


damn, i know the face.... cant think of the name right now. it totally escapes me. it almost looks like jamie kennedy but i know its not.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_
fa sho. Jay's wins though,








gf hates it too. i might cave soon, i miss brain.


lol!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

i can has beerd too..........


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_Jay you look like a terrorist in the worst way, in fact I was in Manhattan all day yesterday and one of the cab drivers may be your twin...


ha i never really thought i looked like a terrorist until i took the pic of my self....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i can has beerd too..........









hahahahaha every one should keep doing the pic over again, with each persons pic in the background like mikes..... perfect.


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

i've been growing it out a bit now


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*

One episode he's clean shaven, the next full beard... I just don't get it. Maybe it's the island!

_Quote, originally posted by *Darryl Jenks* »_i've been growing it out a bit now


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*

I'll play.








We are the rado terrorists! Death to Mk4s!


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_








10 points for whoever knows who that is.

I'm gonna say Charlie from it's always sunny in philadelphia.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corradogirly)*

glen looks like he's pooping.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I'll play.
We are the rado terrorists! Death to Mk4s!










hahahahaha lol awesome!!!! 

here is another pic of my beard, but not grown in as much as the "terrorist" pic.....


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*









I have too much Russian blood in me, so I can't grow the full beard, I just get the goatee. 


_Modified by Snowhere at 7:20 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (SchnellGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellGTi* »_Is that shop in Philly?

Near Philly!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (SchnellGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellGTi* »_Is that shop in Philly?

it is the place i rent in Ivyland PA. ~ 30 min from philly.


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

hahahahaha lol awesome!!!! 

here is another pic of my beard, but not grown in as much as the "terrorist" pic.....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*

close......


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

hahahahaha lol awesome!!!! 

here is another pic of my beard, but not grown in as much as the "terrorist" pic.....


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Me play too










_Modified by vwpunk at 10:40 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*

isnt that mos def????


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_Me play too



wrong pic..... gotta do it with the o.g. "terrorist" pic.....


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_isnt that mos def????

To be honest not sure, just thought it was funny. But i think the mini bin should be mini jay!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

Fail!


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

wrong pic..... gotta do it with the o.g. "terrorist" pic.....









i have a no idea as to what you are talking about, terrorist included


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

this is so amazingly appropriate right now
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29115912


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Darryl Jenks)*

not full beard, just two day stubble... Hurts the gf worse than a full beard. Not like the paper cuts Punk's beard gives heather though


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Darryl Jenks)*

It was a beard an hour before this


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

NICE BEARD. though i can identify with your wife








NICER RADOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_RADOS!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for not picking up others bad spelling habbits...












































She drives a Corrado and can spell....this ones a keeper lol


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
Thank you for not picking up others bad spelling habbits...












































She drives a Corrado and can spell....this ones a keeper lol

i has a brain?!?!?!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_
i has a brain?!?!?!

But NO beard! At least I hope you don't?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_not full beard, just two day stubble... 

_That's_ the 10,000 needles effect!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
But NO beard! At least I hope you don't?

Girls with mustaches FTL!


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_But NO beard! At least I hope you don't?

no, i'm no bearded lady. if you wanted to find me at the circus, look for the tattooed lady's tent


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_
no, i'm no bearded lady. if you wanted to find me at the circus, look for the tattooed lady's tent









pix or ban.


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_pix or ban. 

ban?!?!? HARSH!!!!!!!!
arms:








feet:








is that enough to keep me here?!?!?! now i will stop hijacking this thread.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*

hhmmmm, may not be you. for all we know you picked them up from google images. 
pix with rado or ban!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i would have had all you crushed like 2 weeks ago, but i been shaving clean lately. i just go back and forth...like a 4 month beard...then clean...then like a scale 2 beard for a while...then super bushy then back to clean....i like the change...
this is the longest i have in any my recent pics...thats about medium..




















_Modified by corradokyd at 12:57 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

no can do. me in atlanta. 'rado in cincinnati. booo








guess i'm banned. well, it was fun while it lasted! almost a whole week!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_no can do. me in atlanta. 'rado in cincinnati. booo








guess i'm banned. well, it was fun while it lasted! almost a whole week!

you can redeem yerself in ONE way. PM for details.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*



Noobercorn said:


> the gun in my mouf pic got taken away???????????????
> YELLOWSLC, dude, it is a ****ING PELLET GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHILL WITH THE DELETIONS!!!
> QUOTE]
> I'm not asking anymore.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_
ban?!?!? HARSH!!!!!!!!
arms:








feet:








is that enough to keep me here?!?!?! now i will stop hijacking this thread. 

Wow! Those are pretty impressive!
I'm feeling left out now







Never mind - I'm getting a great design done in the summer


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
you can redeem yerself in ONE way. PM for details.









oh no...


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (itskmill06)*

LMAO, her PM just got McNair'd!!!!!






















(If i was home id have firevtex icons to post...lol)


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Wow! Those are pretty impressive!
I'm feeling left out now







Never mind - I'm getting a great design done in the summer









thanks, Mikki! even though McNoob doesn't believe in me, i'm glad you do








these are only scratching the surface (HA! PUN!). can't wait to see yours!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

McMike, flip that calander to Febuary!


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_
thanks, Mikki! even though McNoob doesn't believe in me, i'm glad you do








these are only scratching the surface (HA! PUN!). can't wait to see yours!

Hey, I've seen hers six ways from Sunday. Hands off bitch. Only kidding


----------



## sidekick_tonto (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

I don't know why, but this thread reminded me of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD9iJgFBxbE


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
you can redeem yerself in ONE way. PM for details.









There it is the McNoob welcome. I knew it would happen. lol


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my home peace yellowslc* »_
I'm not asking anymore.

airsoft homie, airsoft.










_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_McMike, flip that calander to Febuary!

werd, yellow and bloo shirt FTMFW!!!!! and punk a little too close to steve....

_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Hey, I've seen hers six ways from Sunday. * hell, we have both been in bed with McNair*






































fixed


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_
There it is the McNoob welcome. I knew it would happen. lol









i didnt have to PM her, she got to me first ..........








also, there is a noo brush i am using for muh beeeeerd. it is black, and has a fist on it. 
censored pic..............








uncensored pic ......................










_Modified by Noobercorn at 2:13 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
werd, yellow and bloo shirt FTMFW!!!!! and punk a little too close to steve....


February's Where's Waldo month...
I founded him!!!


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

Ah yes Mr McNair I remember the three of us in bed. The smell of the freshly cooked bacon, the profound lust of me and Mikki making out and the complete lack of cut and thrust from you. You had your bacon and eggs handed to you on a plate and you had you're British lesbians handed to you on a plate. In the end both plates went cold.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*

Werd. Man card rescinded.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_
February's Where's Waldo month...
I founded him!!!

I thought it was charlie brown awareness month


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Werd. Man card rescinded.

um, that is how I spell "werd", not how you do dammit!!
and this man card has a lifetime membership, and not only am i a member, i am also the president. 
nice try.


----------



## reignofterror (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_Hey, I've seen hers six ways from Sunday. Hands off bitch.

don't worry, Pixie, i like boys


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

Damn i hear the click off a lock sound! Strange...

WERD!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_









You over there, have you found anything??? 

MAN WE AINT FOUND ****!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (TheBurninator)*

LOL!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (TheBurninator)*

i cant wait to go home and take a picture of my beard... ive been working on it all winter. lets try not to lock the thread till then.


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_
don't worry, Pixie, i like boys









Yeah I like them too. Dammit I like everything Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_i cant wait to go home and take a picture of my beard... ive been working on it all winter. lets try not to lock the thread till then. 


Raven w/ a beard?!?! that should be interesting!!


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_
Raven w/ a beard?!?! that should be interesting!!

It would be all hair, where would the face be?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_i cant wait to go home and take a picture of my beard... ive been working on it all winter. lets try not to lock the thread till then. 

I can see this is going to be epic... im going with an Apache beard?
Corrado content... Gotta show the east coast guys that colorado knows whats up















Now dont be a







and get this **** locked


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
You over there, have you found anything??? 

MAN WE AINT FOUND ****!









comb the desert!!!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_
Raven w/ a beard?!?! that should be interesting!!

its much better than your paper mache beard.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Yeah I like them too. Dammit I like everything Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!









Greedy is what i call it. lol


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_i cant wait to go home and take a picture of my beard... ive been working on it all winter. lets try not to lock the thread till then. 

Haha I was reading this expecting you to say 'ive been working on it all _day_'








I'd post some more Corrado content but I don't have any










_Modified by MikkiJayne at 7:46 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_
Greedy is what i call it. lol









Greedy, needy and seedy. It's a way of life


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (reignofterror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignofterror* »_
don't worry, Pixie, i like boys









BOOOOOOOOORING.
more beards and/or lesbians please


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Haha I was reading this expecting you to say 'ive been working on it all day[/]'









that would have been funnier.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Yeah I like them too. Dammit I like everything Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!










_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_
Greedy is what i call it. lol









More like opportunistic if you ask me.


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*

corrado forum = epic awesomeness
I can't really grow a beard....stupid half asianess

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I can grow a mean mustache, but then I look mexican


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
More like opportunistic if you ask me.










More like totally shameful if you ask me. I hate myself, really I do.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (VpfinnersW)*

Corrado content, just another day in Colorado! I might have to play hooky from work tomorrow and go hit the hill. Cough!I can't make it out of the driveway,cough!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*

i want SNOW!!!!!!!!!! it is supposed to be 60 degrees here tomorrow........


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

It's all fun and games until your beard frezzes to your jacket!







That and when my stash becomes a frozen double icicle, you know what we call that.....?
A POWDER DAY!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_It's all fun and games until your beard frezzes to your jacket!







That and when my stash becomes a frozen double icicle, you know what we call that.....?
A POWDER DAY!









damn straight!


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

I can haz beerd two!
Taken a few weeks ago







I think I'm going on 4+ months. Gonna shave it this week I think. Working on the C (left) while bro parts out 944 (right)


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

corrado content at work!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
I'd post some more Corrado content but I don't have any


















post this


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

i has one on my desk too. 








and here are some iPhone shots from sunday eve........


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mine chill on my end tables


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

remember this one? noodlecorn, nooberhusk, lolercorn... LOL!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
post this









Nice chop!







I just passed up some Fat Fives in favour of the Audi Avus's (the //S car six spokes) that I have in my pillarless picture tho.
Right click / save as...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Nice chop!







I just passed up some Fat Fives in favour of the Audi Avus's (the //S car six spokes) that I have in my pillarless picture tho.
Right click / save as... 









Really? I would have gone for the fat 5s


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_remember this one? noodlecorn, nooberhusk, lolercorn... LOL!









CLASSIC _and _EPIC


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

more beard shots........... or gtfo now. or more pics of the white on schmidts. 'cough cough'


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*FV-QR*

lmao, been growing a beard since new years. I was pissed off to find out that Brad Pitt grew a moustache and stole my thunder, lol.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubjb)*

pics


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_pics


of beards......


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Really? I would have gone for the fat 5s

Yeah I always wanted them, and it was a very close call this afternoon as I hovered over the 'bid' button, but too many people have them now and my car would end up looking exactly like Raena's. The //S wheels are still quite a rare sight on Corrados, in fact I think the only one I've seen them on is that wide-body S4-based one at H20 (waiting for Cris to post pics from the DB!). I like them a lot, plus I already have them, so I'll stick with them for now.
Its a bit like shoes for me - I have so many to choose from I can never make up my mind. If only tires were cheaper I could do the same with my wheels too


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*

Shoe pics FTW


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_Shoe pics FTW


oh man, you dont want to see how many shoes i have.... i built a closet just for shoes. but thats for another thread.... lets keep this one to beards.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

where is life.love.regret? he's like the corrado beard king!


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

Pointy pink shoes, pointy pink shoes


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

beard enough ?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_where is life.love.regret? he's like the corrado beard king!

prob in the mk3 forum......


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

ah... yeah, um........ ah ha. uh yeah.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_Pointy pink shoes, pointy pink shoes









Oh ok then, since we can't post beard content


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i has one on my desk too. 


Hey mike where were those pics taken?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Yeah I always wanted them, and it was a very close call this afternoon as I hovered over the 'bid' button, but too many people have them now and my car would end up looking exactly like Raena's. The //S wheels are still quite a rare sight on Corrados, in fact I think the only one I've seen them on is that wide-body S4-based one at H20 (waiting for Cris to post pics from the DB!). I like them a lot, plus I already have them, so I'll stick with them for now.
Its a bit like shoes for me - I have so many to choose from I can never make up my mind. If only tires were cheaper I could do the same with my wheels too









DB ?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
prob in the mk3 forum...... 

this guy....


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Oh ok then, since we can't post beard content

























Yay!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

yeah i know him. he has a sick gti.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

YAY!!!
beard content........


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

i like the ones with the uni-brows


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

yeah, how often do you see three sets of twins all with beards!!


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

OMG stop making me laugh Jay that was too funny.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

far left is on acid, middle is on the "H", and the far right is on speed.... lol


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_YAY!!!
beard content........


Class! An internet










































for you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (MikkiJayne)*

lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*









pink, beard corrado content


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ 
pink, beard corrado content


















Awww she looks like Millie my old car. I miss her


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ 
pink, beard corrado content











LOL!


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

Hey who's been peeking


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*

i get it...


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i get it...









Fairly regularly I'd guess


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*

sickest video yet........

http://vimeo.com/3143797


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_sickest video yet........

http://vimeo.com/3143797

I just shed a tear because despite what I might have said elsewhere I know in my heart of hearts that was it for me. I'll never return or ever meet any of you guys in the flesh again.










_Modified by Pixie_rado at 11:05 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*

wait, what? you better come back next year.... that honestly was the first time it had rained in 5 years.....


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_wait, what? you better come back next year.... that honestly was the first time it had rained in 5 years.....

Come on Jay you know why I can't. Actually, I'm leaving Vortex soon as well. I love you guys (and there's nothing any of you can do about it........blah blah) but in the end I'm masking everything with humour. Ultimately I'm a complete mess of a woman and I need to get back to basics.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*

we will all be lost without the Pink Pixie.....








Wish i was ready for [email protected]) last year now.....







Im pretty sure you would have been cool to meet....


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (wzach)*

beards woo!
im the balding dood


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crazycorradovr6)*

Superb vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that silver A6 wagon! 
Some Audi V8 noises in anticipation of the summer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L13UCJMJh0s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1gXsRUEykg&NR=1








Edit: We won't be coming back to H2O I'm afraid, but it was nice to meet everyone










_Modified by MikkiJayne at 11:41 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Come on Jay you know why I can't. Actually, I'm leaving Vortex soon as well. I love you guys (and there's nothing any of you can do about it........blah blah) but in the end I'm masking everything with humour. Ultimately I'm a complete mess of a woman and I need to get back to basics.

What?! Say it is not so.







You bring some much welcome color to the board, please reconsider.


----------



## jaded_G60 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

what model are those black bbs's? those are sick!


----------



## royer300 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (jaded_G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaded_G60* »_what model are those black bbs's? those are sick!

i think they are bbs Rz's


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Snowhere)*

No Glenn, I'm done. Sorry


----------



## roadtripper (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*

all those beard and tattoo pics and none of you is a fellow dirty longhair? 
beards are good, but nothing says f the establishment like the full on mountain man. 
except for maybe a mullet. but go ahead and try to get your wife to deal with THAT.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (roadtripper)*

Bald or Beard?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (-skidmarks-)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_









I am in ****in tears raven.. OH MAN... Raven your beard gets a 9.5/10


----------



## Pixie_rado (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

holy hell I just gave birth to a brown baby through laughing. The perfect, perfect place to finish. Thanks Raven.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_









Micah is that you?!


----------



## roadtripper (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (d-bot)*

it's the soggy bottom boys!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (roadtripper)*








@ Raven. Holy crap.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_










Amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_
Come on Jay you know why I can't. Actually, I'm leaving Vortex soon as well. I love you guys (and there's nothing any of you can do about it........blah blah) but in the end I'm masking everything with humour. Ultimately I'm a complete mess of a woman and I need to get back to basics.

Never thought i would be disapointed me ole china! You are luv here and just wow. G.L. with what ever you do!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*

she ain't going no where.
raven, you need a trim holmes!!!


----------



## mkev0917 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Pixie_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pixie_rado* »_No Glenn, I'm done. Sorry

then we can never meet. :*(
WWWWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

new kit for my C, what do you think?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*

if that wasnt a Merkur Xr4ti i would lol, but you fail.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*

Sorry but FAIL....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*

corrado content not opel
















beard content 
women or ? 








pink content


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_









holy mother of god, how much glue did it take to get that all on and how in gods name does it come off?????


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










More of these girls
_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_
holy mother of god, how much glue did it take to get that all on and how in gods name does it come off?????
Dude raven's beard is legit, unlike yours


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
beard content 
women or ? 









*
A/S/L?????????*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

you have to go on this site








http://www.motorshowbabes.co.uk/index.asp
















































http://www.motorshowbabes.co.u...age=2




_Modified by crisvr6 at 5:46 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

gross..... the farther away they were, the better they looked.....

and raven, is that beard real? if so, i am super jealous.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_gross..... the farther away they were, the better they looked.....


w/o a doubt.


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
it is the place i rent in Ivyland PA. ~ 30 min from philly.










I was just curious, looked like my friend's old warehouse in NoLibs...


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_and raven, is that beard real? if so, i am super jealous.

its totally a false one. does it really look believable? I thought for sure the fact that it was red and i have brown hair was a sure give away. 
I'm with the Asian dude on here, i can grow a killer mustache but I've got about 22 hairs on my chin and no side burns. Totally jealous of the beards.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_gross..... the farther away they were, the better they looked.....
.

They are 50 fakeouts.... at least with the lights off they would look decent still.. maybe a 6 pack


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_.. maybe a 6 pack 

Beauty is in the eye of the Beerholder


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Beauty is in the eye of the Beerholder










new signature... thanks Shawn


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Beauty is in the eye of the Beerholder









and whats with the people who dont drink beer ?


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
and whats with the people who dont drink beer ?










they should!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
and whats with the people who dont drink beer ?









Those who dont drink Poke Smot


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

beard and beer (last years beard, i failed to grow one this winter)


----------



## burnvictim (Jun 13, 2007)

_Modified by burnvictim at 7:00 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (burnvictim)*

i am so pissed i found this thread THE DAY AFTER I SHAVED!! anyway, heres a recent pic just moments before i shaved...








i was going for the hunter from jumanji look








and a few weeks earlier


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (WorkInProgress)*

lol jesus.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yikes!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Steve, are those your myspace pictures? LOL


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

The beard








The beer








The corrado content










_Modified by pennies earned at 11:00 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pennies earned)*

you look like a hockey goalie.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

No he doesn't. He still has his teeth!


----------



## sidekick_tonto (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pennies earned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennies earned* »_The beard




















_Modified by sidekick_tonto at 9:29 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sidekick_tonto)*

that was my first thought too!!!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (WorkInProgress)*

i think my dick jsut fell off.


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NVmyVW)*

shoulda gotten those bumps looked at then...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (WorkInProgress)*

Too bad I just shaved, it was pretty rough
In good news, my hair is almost long enough for a bun like Charlie


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

count it!
















lolzezoogens.


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

you win


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_








post this


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (burnvictim)*

















sorry burn.... its what came to mind


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (WorkInProgress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WorkInProgress* »_


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

ahahahaha good one


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_I can haz beerd two!
Taken a few weeks ago







I think I'm going on 4+ months. Gonna shave it this week I think. Working on the C (left) while bro parts out 944 (right)


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (93SLCyasee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93SLCyasee* »_










you have no idea how many times ive gotten that


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thats funny, just as ghey too.
BTW nice signiture with Boss in it... Funniest **** ever.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (93SLCyasee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93SLCyasee* »_










BWAHHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_
BWAHHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA

x2!


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

micah raven and kyle, you guys can all suck it


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

just showing my love for you steve


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

my buddy randy made this before h20 last year


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_if that wasnt a Merkur Xr4ti i would lol, but you fail. 

they are both POS's


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*

since we were takin pix of office stuff earlier in this thread, i decided to show these........
















and the little guy actually has some poke lolol








lol, i found these while looking thru my fotbukkit acct........


































































_Modified by Noobercorn at 9:04 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_








_Modified by Noobercorn at 9:04 AM 2-18-2009_


I think your hood needs a wetsand


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (SchnellGTi)*

funny thing, the paint was still tacky when we took those pix.


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (SchnellGTi)*

it has less orange peel than his real corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






























die mike. die.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Darryl Jenks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darryl Jenks* »_it has less orange peel than his real corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






























die mike. die.

i just did die, a little inside.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

i need to do this with mine like yesterday. i hate the reflective silver side strips.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

did this one a few years back, near exact replica of my moms scout.


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (corrado-correr)*

i am awesome by the way...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nice onezies guys


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (WorkInProgress)*

classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

ha.........what was going on in your head in that pic Mike?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (UrSeRiOuS)*

i am thinking:
"how did i get here, why am i wearing a onesy, and why is steve shaving me with a wrench. oh well, this beer is tasty, so i am content"


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

no i think he was probably looking at wolverine who was sitting between nicoles boobs


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i am thinking:
"i am wearing a onesy and steve is shaving me with a wrench so i am content"


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (WorkInProgress)*

dam steve, i gotta admit, i LOVE her boobs!!!!
and andy, you gonna make it to the "big ass mcnairBQ/tech day" ?


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (Noobercorn)*

IT's fri. lets all lol.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4254196


_Modified by sal16v at 8:13 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: I can has a beard....... (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_IT's fri. lets all lol.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4254196

_Modified by sal16v at 8:13 AM 2-20-2009_


I added to the nonsense... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (WorkInProgress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WorkInProgress* »_micah raven and kyle, you guys can all suck it

i know how to make it up to you... i give you bacon weave:


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

hahahaha amazing!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
i know how to make it up to you... i give you bacon weave:










This doesn't exist in your house so GTFO! 
PS it's supposed to snow 8 inches saturday.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
This doesn't exist in your house so GTFO! 
PS it's supposed to snow 8 inches saturday. 


in that case you'ld better get over to my place and we'd better make a really big beer run before it starts comming down. 
PS bacon exists at my house this weekend, while lisa's away the bacon is weaved!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*

... cause these aint going to polish themselves (but if they did that would rock).


----------



## VRvento (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VRvento)*

well its come to the point that my wife is holding out on the ***** until i shave. mother ****er......


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_well its come to the point that my wife is holding out on the ***** until i shave. mother ****er...... 


Took long enough lol
btw there is some funny **** in here, haven't checked in in a while.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

been there man, i feel your pain


----------



## BigTim (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BigTim)*

tim........... thats the best beard i have seen in a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (BigTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTim* »_


Getting ready for St. Paddy's day


----------



## BigTim (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (jkcorradovr6)*

unfortunately its all gone im sooo sad


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_well its come to the point that my wife is holding out on the ***** until i shave. mother ****er...... 


mine's going tonight. i really want some cat.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

mine's going tonight. i really want some cat.

at least have the decency to take a good mustache pic before its all gone


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

mine's going tonight. i really want some cat.


Screw that, keep the beard, and give her "surprise sex"


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (burnvictim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnvictim* »_

_Modified by burnvictim at 7:00 PM 2-11-2009_

you shat yourself during?


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

i caved a week ago too. snake was getting dry...
like raven, i left the stash. it lasted 1 foot out the bathroom and she pointed me back in.
now that the plumbing has been cleared, i'm ready for another!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

well here it is in all its glory. i shaved the head last night, than took the pic than shaved the beard......


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

^ Crazy terrorist! Better report crazy to the department of homeland spying!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

holy **** jay, i would never get on a plane w/ you looking like that. prob wouldnt even sit shotty in your rado...


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

teddybearasaurusrex


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

That's messed up guys. LOL don't worry, it's all gone.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_That's messed up guys. LOL don't worry, it's all gone. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_That's messed up guys. LOL don't worry, it's all gone. 

WUSS. Can't believe you got rid of it.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sal16v)*

ha well melissa has been throwing the "i have the ***** and i control what happens with it" around alot. so that wins.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Well then i guess time to ask the mod gods to lock this one cause you have no more beard sr. go on ask go on you don't have the sack


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you sold out for the nookie when you could have just been nailin charlie brown... errr mcnair


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_


----------



## BigTim (Jul 21, 2007)

next time keep the beard and wait till she is sleeping....you win!


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (BigTim)*

anyone sporting a beard at the mcnoobaq?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

not me.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

i'll giving out free mustache rides.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

i want one, i do i do.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_i'll giving out free mustache rides. 



No way, you gotta charge for that ****...
Car rides are free... mustache rides are 5 bucks
or at least that is what I tell the highschool girls


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

how much for a ZJ?


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

If you gotta ask you cant afford one.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (zideman)*

lol


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (zideman)*

perfect timing...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_
shaved it like your tornado red bumper ....


red bumper? jay has never had a red bumper


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
red bumper? jay has never had a red bumper










I thought he got some penicillin to fix that....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

no need. i told him the green puss discharge was normal. and he bought it!!!
SUPLIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*

LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! erroneous!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_
well MR. Mcnair, Under all that primer was a red bumper believe it or not!!







That IS his bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

more pics of the work


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
pics of the FINISHED product so jay can drive his car again since the honda almost didnt make it from my house.....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the pics steve!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

lookee good jay.... i like that you kept the fogs/turns this time


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

yeah, i just dont think red can pull it off as well as the yellow one i had.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*

YAY, no more harlequin for Jason!!!!!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

the primer was growing on me.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_the primer was growing on me.










I thought you washed your self occasionally?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

i try not to.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

The primer did look good in its own way.







I think Im going to rock a primer door to the bbq.














I don't think blue can pull it off as well as red did.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (excreations)*

there will be a painter at the gtg. so im sure it can be painted for ya.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

really?!?!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (excreations)*

yeah, mike can paint. and so can a few other people.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_really?!?!









ya who


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
i can paint, ill paint any thing you want....

see, dave can paint. he is such a nice guy.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

hey steve, any pics for me?


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

Big Tim get this back on track


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
ya who

i dunno who?
i bet that was fun trying to match the Tred. last time i painted it there was 14 variants


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NVmyVW)*

awesome, thanks charlie.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_
i dunno who?
i bet that was fun trying to match the Tred. last time i painted it there was 14 variants

what was that, like back in 94? theres at least double that now. cant wait to see the car


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*








you guys are making me nervous. stop.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
what was that, like back in 94? theres at least double that now. cant wait to see the car









my Rallye was 3 different shades of Tornado


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_







you guys are making me nervous. stop. 

jay do you remember chris's 2 tone tornado red c?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

is that last pic from norristown?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_
Well the car was already2 different shades of tornado since someone decided to use another shade on the drivers A pillar and door. I started wet sanding it with 2000 and was ready to compound and buff but J needed his car back so we'll see how that comes together.... as for matching the original code of the car it is pretty much good to go. Managed to save the SLC hood









first i would like to say you should be ashamed of yourself and for your shop to have charged jason as much as you did for the terrible job you did, i cant believe you would even consider that finished.
it is now 1:22 am jason just left my house about a half hour ago from trying to make the car look some what better then it did when it came in.
could you exlplain why you sanded the a pillar half the door and mirror when they werent even painted? also sayin that the paint matched pretty good is a total lie unless your completly colorblind, the color was no where close to anything on the car.
i find it funny that your alll proud you save the slc hood,if thats considered saving then god shoot me. somehow i guess you forgot to fix either dent in the hood. theres still a big crease and a flat spot in the front of the hood.
i dont even no what to say im just so blown away at how ****y the car looks its that bad,you would of been much better off taking it to macco an spending like 200 bucks for a paint job then tryin to do it yourself. and what really pisses me off is you put the hood squirters back in chip the paint and then go an say oh well theres nothing i could do about that.
thats real professional man you should really consider giving jason some of his money back,cause you totally ripped him off and made more work for the person who has to fix it now








deff a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you and your shop


_Modified by bmxrado at 1:26 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

****ty deal. It seems alright in the pictures, but pics/rain photos aren't exactly telltale signs of paint quality I guess.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantmyvdub)*

it still looks way nicer than my crappy paint...
Sux though i hate having to do things twice.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

jason will agree with me, it would look better in primer


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_jason will agree with me, it would look better in primer









I think the primer added flare!


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
first i would like to say you should be ashamed of yourself and for your shop to have charged jason as much as you did for the terrible job you did, i cant believe you would even consider that finished.
it is now 1:22 am jason just left my house about a half hour ago from trying to make the car look some what better then it did when it came in.
could you exlplain why you sanded the a pillar half the door and mirror when they werent even painted? also sayin that the paint matched pretty good is a total lie unless your completly colorblind, the color was no where close to anything on the car.
i find it funny that your alll proud you save the slc hood,if thats considered saving then god shoot me. somehow i guess you forgot to fix either dent in the hood. theres still a big crease and a flat spot in the front of the hood.
i dont even no what to say im just so blown away at how ****y the car looks its that bad,you would of been much better off taking it to macco an spending like 200 bucks for a paint job then tryin to do it yourself. and what really pisses me off is you put the hood squirters back in chip the paint and then go an say oh well theres nothing i could do about that.
thats real professional man you should really consider giving jason some of his money back,cause you totally ripped him off and made more work for the person who has to fix it now








deff a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you and your shop

_Modified by bmxrado at 1:26 AM 3-6-2009_


What sux is jay DOESN'T want the car anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sal16v)*

what the hell did i miss here????????????
i need to see this car asap!!!!!!!


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sal16v)*

srsly? Why I'm really starting to like this car, and I haven't even seen it in person.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_

What sux is jay DOESN'T want the car anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































































































NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

dont worry zack, i am on it........
jay will not get rid of this car.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

Good, and arent Corrado's "FLASH RED" not "TORNADO RED"?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

early rados are tornado pink, later ones are flash red.
flash has no clear coat, tornado does. 
flash is more orange


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

i really dont want to bash any one on the internet. but i will go over a list of things i noticed at the shop prior to taking the car home.........

my euro lights that had perfect tabs had one broken, the hood was no where near being correctly lined up, the perfect badgeless grill had 2 out of three tabs broken, and one tab cut off completely, there were two scratches on the car that were not there before i brought it there. i am VERY perticular about my cars. i know EVERY single mark, scratch, and dent on my car. i could go on, but i would rather not.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

yikes, i will have to take a look at the GTG tonight.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_dont worry zack, i am on it........
jay will not get rid of this car. 


no, im done.... the car is effed. this car was hit, before i even got the car, in the same spot. its all tweaked. bad too. dave can vouch for me, its not in any position to be saved. i honestly have no want to have a corrado any more. so im parting out all of the parts worth money, and bringing it back to stock and selling it.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

oh boy, here we go again.........


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

yeah well... you dont know the whole situation mike. so dont say that. you want to buy me a shell? and than pay dave to start over? because i cant afford to do that, and i dont care any more. these cars are not for me. not at this time.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

i am calling you, and BTW, stop the attitude dick.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

well stop acting like you know what is actually wrong with the car.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

*STOP EVERYONE STOP! THIS IS A TOUCHY SICH AND VERY SAD* 
NO FIGHTING AND LET JAY BE MAD! MIKE 
AND JAY LET MIKE BE MIKE AND WANT TO HELP IN ANYWAY HE CAN.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sal16v)*

lol we only playing....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

i am not playing, jay has already been uninvited to the mcnairbq


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

Dude this sucks! Dont give up after putting in this much effort. I have my buddy who wants to sell his toffee Canadian rado if your looking. Needs some love body wise but it is pretty much original.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i am not playing, jay has already been uninvited to the mcnairbq

Mike he can't be uninvited. Impossible when his ideas along withours mad it!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sal16v)*

it says MCNAIRbq last i checked, jay is OUT.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_it says MCNAIRbq last i checked, jay is OUT. 

Then you and i are out, and only lil McNair is allowed to be there!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sal16v)*

Heff will reprezent proppa. 
so, what should the rest of us do that weekend? how about an "i hate jay for parting every corrado in the world" GTG?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

wow. thanks.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

heff will show up with melissa on his arm, and a pipe in his mouf. 
that little bastid gets all the ladeez.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*

this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there. 
i hate both of you, and think you should part all of your cars FWIW.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_
Jay, your gonna rush to get your car back and now change your tune, you did not allow me anytime to properly assemble yor car. You said you were going to realign the hood. I honestly wish i didnt even take on this job as anyshop would charge $600 in labor just to take off the front end and straighten the inner fender.
Jay called me asking for a qoute with the following statements
Fender was straight
hood will be provided with minor surface rust
front bumper filled sanded and shaved
core support painted 
inner fened a little banged out
What I received was much worse
Buckled and twisted inner fender and front 
buckled and twisted hood that i had to fix
grill wedged in, rad support buckled over and bolts behind twisted metal and broken glass
Fender pinched against drivers door 
I informed you of the mismatched paint on the car when it came in and gave you the option of painting the whole car so it would match, you opted to save the $$. 
Ever think that the grill broke removing it from a buckled radiator support???
as for the tab, i'll exchange the entire set of lights for my $225 back
_Modified by CORRADOKING at 8:51 AM 3-6-2009_

thank god he wanted to save the money i wouldnt even wanna imangine how crappy of a job you would of did with the whole car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

lol i said i didnt want it to be like this. i went on my way and left the shop. the things i have posted were what bothered me. and i said nothing to you because of the attitude i recieved when i asked about the wet sanding. i just wanted to get my car out of there. dave is pissed because he is the one who has to fix the problems. but to be honest, its not getting fixed. im getting rid of the car. i can continue to go on about all of the flaws and things i noticed while you were doing the final assembly. but i wont.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_this is a PM conversation ladies. 
i suggest taking it there.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*

wah wah wah, girls, STOP THIS ISH. 
lets see if mikemcnair has lock power, shall we???????? 





















http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
who wants to test it?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_
Jay, your gonna rush to get your car back and now change your tune, you did not allow me anytime to properly assemble yor car. You said you were going to realign the hood. I honestly wish i didnt even take on this job as anyshop would charge $600 in labor just to take off the front end and straighten the inner fender.
Jay called me asking for a qoute with the following statements
Fender was straight
hood will be provided with minor surface rust
front bumper filled sanded and shaved
core support painted 
inner fened a little banged out
What I received was much worse
Buckled and twisted inner fender and front 
buckled and twisted hood that i had to fix
grill wedged in, rad support buckled over and bolts behind twisted metal and broken glass
Fender pinched against drivers door 
I informed you of the mismatched paint on the car when it came in and gave you the option of painting the whole car so it would match, you opted to save the $$. 
Ever think that the grill broke removing it from a buckled radiator support???
as for the tab, i'll exchange the entire set of lights for my $225 back
_Modified by CORRADOKING at 8:51 AM 3-6-2009_


im not changing any tune, trust me. i asked you when the car would be done after i dropped off all of the parts. you said the following friday. than i had asked about the vr6 hood being saved because you were complaining about the g60 hood being in poor condition and fittment issues being it was a vr6 motor. 
i gave you a budget on what could be spent, as im not the one who paid for the repairs, so you said you could work around it. also you had said you were going to paint the entire front end. and i guess you forgot to paint the passenger fender like you said you would. 
as for the broken tabs on the grill and headlight.... unacceptable. if the grill was broke when you pulled it out you should have said some thing to me instead of just slapping it back on there. as i remember your text message to me had said, and i quote.... "i dont just slap **** together" hmmm what happened here than? 

ill say this one more time for every one to read. im not the one who is starting crap, im the type who just chalks it up as a loss and moves on. but i have concerned friends who see the quality of work done and the attitude i recieved while standing there watching you guys finish the car. so they care. more than i do.
i honestly wish you would have turned down the job also. it would have had a better out come for both of us. 
also, for your "extra" time and money you had to put into the car, i said you could keep all of the parts i had brought up to your shop that you decided not to use. the hood, bumper, bumper support, vr6 euro light, etc. and also said i would pay out of my own pocket at a later time, and give you a few hundred dollars to make it fair for your time. but, after this i will not. and would appreciate my money back for the headlights. i will gladely ruturn them to you. 
steve, if you have anything other to say. please feel free to call me. you have my number. i will talk to you like an adult and set this right. im not here to bash you as i said, im not that type of person.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

before friends start hating friends...........
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

i know im a pain in the ass, and i called you a thousand times. i apologized more than enough for that.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_before friends start hating friends...........
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 


mike, im friends with every one. and would still like to be cool with steve. but i dont think this is going to turn out for the better. like i said, im not starting any thing. and dont want to bash any one... thats not my style.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

what has a hole for a key, and holds things shut?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_what has a hole for a key, and holds things shut? 

your face...........


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

I can understand being pissed, but to scrap the car because of it? You talked about how the primer was growing on you, and you can't handle some paint issues? Jay you were like the most enthusiastic guy on here. Don't let a ****ty experience keep you from doing what you want to do. EVERYONE on here has been screwed when getting other people to work on their rado at some point. It sucks but it can't be THAT bad.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CORRADOKING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORRADOKING* »_You have my # and called plenty before you got the car, so call me now and lets get it straight. I'll gladly take those ecodes back and refund you $225
Also you can HAVE ANY XTRA PARTS YOU BROUGHT ME


i dont want the parts nor do i need them. thanks but no thanks. i just wish the car was in a better state, but it is what it is and the price reflects the quality...


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

We're done here. The IM system exists for a reason.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (King)*

Noober still doesn't have lock power


----------

